# EXC_Breakpoint @ MacOSX 10.4



## dadidoe (Mar 11, 2009)

hi,

im building on a new app which is aimed at mac osx 10.4 and 10.5 users. Running fine on 10.5, i tried using the app on 10.4, but i received this error message:

(see attachment)

Checking on the terminal I received this:


```
Exception:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (0x0006)
Code[0]:    0x00000001
Code[1]:    0x90b204d0



warning: --arch option not supported in this gdb.
Reading symbols for shared libraries ........ done
/Users/David/269: No such file or directory.
Attaching to program: `/Volumes/DAVIDUSBPEN/QuickWeb.app/Contents/MacOS/DOMHTMLEditor', process 269.
Reading symbols for shared libraries .............................................................................+ done
0x90b204d0 in _NSRaiseError ()

Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
0x90b204d0 in _NSRaiseError ()
(gdb)
```

Now this doesn't tell me anything. Could someone help me out?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 12, 2009)

When you compile it do you compile it for 10.4 and 10.5?


----------



## dadidoe (Mar 12, 2009)

I set the minimum system target to 10.4&used the 10.4u SDK.


----------

